# 60 amp breaker for powermatic 209hh 5 horse 1ph planer



## iomoi (Sep 11, 2010)

I just bought a Powermatic 209hh 5 horse 1ph planer. The manual says to use a 60 amp breaker even though the motor only uses 24 amps. I have a PM2000, 5HP 1PH Table Saw which only needs a 30 amp breaker. Here is my question. Would it be advisable to be able to plug in my table saw into the 60 amp breaker or could that burn up the table saw if there was a load put on it? Both motors use about the same amps just the planer requires a larger breaker. Or do I just need to have a dedicated plug for the planer?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That makes no sense to me*

Is it like this one: http://timberlinetools.com/Powermatic-1791296-Model-209-20-Planer-5hp-1ph-p/powermatic%201791296.htm
The specs call for 21 amps draw. I would call PM and have them explain their "logic". I run my 5HP PM 12" table saw on a 30 amp breaker no problem. The motor protection should either be on the motor or in the on/off control. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## iomoi (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes, the only difference is mine has the Helical Cutterhead. I just don't want to have one outlet that can be used for the planer. The manual says to use the 60 amp breaker but then says to use 10/2 wire for the plug in which is rated for 30 amps. I just thought it might be the spike when you turn the motor on. It doesn't make sense to me either. 

Thank you for your input


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

iomoi said:


> Yes, the only difference is mine has the Helical Cutterhead. I just don't want to have one outlet that can be used for the planer. The manual says to use the 60 amp breaker but then says to use 10/2 wire for the plug in which is rated for 30 amps. I just thought it might be the spike when you turn the motor on. It doesn't make sense to me either.
> 
> Thank you for your input


It will not hurt your table saw to plug it into a line controlled by a 60 amp breaker. There is never a problem with having a wire size and breaker that is larger than required. It will have no effect and the actual current draw of your saw.

I am with the others. It makes no sense to require a 60 amp breaker for that situation.

George


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Are you reading it right. Here's a chart for hp and amps. I can see a 60 amp breaker if the motor was 5hp and run on 110v but not for 220v. 30 amp breaker for 5 hp 220v is correct. Maybe a misprint.

That motor should have an internal overload switch that in theory would stop motor damage, but putting it on a extremely large breaker could result in burning the motor if that overload fails.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> It will not hurt your table saw to plug it into a line controlled by a 60 amp breaker. There is never a problem with having a wire size and breaker that is larger than required. It will have no effect and the actual current draw of your saw.
> 
> I am with the others. It makes no sense to require a 60 amp breaker for that situation.
> 
> George


If the saw overloads and the internal overload switch fails it would fry that motor if on a 60 amp breaker. The reason they specify a breaker size is if the motor malfunctions, not for regular use. You are correct that for regular use it won't hurt but if it starts to overload from a stall you have a problem.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I would not run 10/2 wire to a 60 amp breaker. The wire will not handle 60 amps. I'm like everybody else and believe 30 amp is all you need.
Tom


----------



## iomoi (Sep 11, 2010)

It might be a misprint. I downloaded the manual for it from the powermatic web site. It says 220 with a 60 amp breaker. But like all you guys are saying I am going to wire it with a 30 amp breaker. The worst thing that will happen is I will keep popping the breaker. The other thing that doesn't make sense is that when I went to look at wire and plugs I don't see how I could put a 6 guage wire into a outlet designed for 10 guage plug.

Thank you guys for your information.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

its not to run the machine its called a motor start breaker your machine can draw anything from 30to 60 amps on start:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

my club just bought a 12inch jointer that has to have one and its own power just for it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2006)

*breaker for HH209*

I would be a little afraid of the 60 amp breaker. I used a 35 amp in mine and so far that has worked fine.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

For safety reasons, I was always taught to use the smallest breaker possible. So I'm with everyone else too, use the 30 amp. Using thicker than required wire will not hurt. Using smaller could cause a fire.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Same breaker as the wire ampacity*

For example lets say you have a 30 amp breaker and run no.14 wire rated at 15 amps and there is a mild short causing the wire to overheat, but not trip the larger size breaker. What's going to happen? Maybe a fire! 
If you run a wire with greater ampacity than the breaker that's OK, but not inversely. :no: bill
BTW unless I'm all wet, a breaker will stand a momentary overload without tripping as in the case of the motor starting up.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> Are you reading it right. Here's a chart for hp and amps. I can see a 60 amp breaker if the motor was 5hp and run on 110v but not for 220v. 30 amp breaker for 5 hp 220v is correct. Maybe a misprint.


I don't think that there is a "MAYBE" about it. People that don't understand the North American electrical system would easily make that mistake.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

I just picked up a Powermatic 209HH planer at a local auction. I currently have a 240v 20 amp breaker for my table saw that trips upon start up of the planer. I'm not sure which amp breaker is needed. I've seen suggestions from 30 - 60 amps. Anyone got some words of advice that trumps anything that's already been said in this thread?


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Call Powermatic at 800-274-6846 and ask them. I'm betting they will tell you a 30 amp breaker is sufficient.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Disregard most of what has been said in this thread, call Powermatic to get specs, then call licensed electrician to wire to those specs.

For what it is worth breakers are not to protect the tool, but the wiring to the outlet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*For what it's worth..*

Both my 5HP Powermatic table saw and my 5 HP Campbell Hausfeld air compressor are on 30 AMP breakers. I intend to wire my new 5HP Powermate 3 cylinder compressor on a 30 AMP breaker also..... 

Both the tablesaw and air compressor have operated just fine for 15 years and never tripped the breaker and always have enough power. FWIW. :yes:


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Note also that a conscientious licensed electrician would never put in a 60A breaker without having wire and outlets that are capable of handling 60A. I had a 50A 220VAC circuit put in and the electrician required NEMA 14-50 outlets (50A) vs the NEMA 14-30 that I wanted to put in. Per NEC, a little bit overkill but no big deal, I just used NEMA 14-50 plugs on my 220VAC machines.


----------

